# Pierce Dual cushioned Shaft Drive Bicycle, Value?



## antque (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a chance to buy an early Pierce dual cushioned shaft drive boys bicycle. I could not get photos but I can describe it. The bike has 90% of its original black paint, the nickel plated parts have some rust but are in great condition. The handle grips are original and made of leather. The wooden rims are present with original black paint and red pin stripping. The person has taken the wooden rims off and replaced the hubs into modern rims for riding, the seat has been replaced, I can not find what these bikes sell for and they are going to be asking $3000, its this in the ball park price wise? any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 13, 2012)

antque said:


> I have a chance to buy an early Pierce dual cushioned shaft drive boys bicycle. I could not get photos but I can describe it. The bike has 90% of its original black paint, the nickel plated parts have some rust but are in great condition. The handle grips are original and made of leather. The wooden rims are present with original black paint and red pin stripping. The person has taken the wooden rims off and replaced the hubs into modern rims for riding, the seat has been replaced, I can not find what these bikes sell for and they are going to be asking $3000, its this in the ball park price wise? any info would be appreciated. Thanks




I'll say I know nothing about early bikes but if its twin cushioned and 90% original it might be worth that, not an expert but, would
really like to see pictures.

Nick.

P.s. good luck on the buy.


----------



## npence (Dec 13, 2012)

$3000 is a fair price I believe for that bike. With out seeing any pictures.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 13, 2012)

Need to see pics to be sure but I'm with npence, from your description $3000 is fair if it's an early one.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 13, 2012)

Something you might want to check is the spokes. Did he retain the original spokes and nipples? It may be difficult to find the correct size otherwise. Wood rim wheels use longer nipples than modern steel rims and some used a thin washer  also.


----------



## antque (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'm hoping to get this, but no guarantee, If i buy it I will post photos, i just had no idea because how often do you run into one, Thanks


----------



## pelletman (Dec 13, 2012)

antque said:


> I have a chance to buy an early Pierce dual cushioned shaft drive boys bicycle. I could not get photos but I can describe it. The bike has 90% of its original black paint, the nickel plated parts have some rust but are in great condition. The handle grips are original and made of leather. The wooden rims are present with original black paint and red pin stripping. The person has taken the wooden rims off and replaced the hubs into modern rims for riding, the seat has been replaced, I can not find what these bikes sell for and they are going to be asking $3000, its this in the ball park price wise? any info would be appreciated. Thanks




It is a great bike and it sounds to be in nice condition, that being said, the high end on these has been $2500, the non original wheels hurt it, I'd say $2000 is tops for what you are describing


----------



## npence (Dec 13, 2012)

Let me know the next time you see one for $2500 I bought my project pierce for $2200 and heard of restored one selling for $6500.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 13, 2012)

I have heard of and can prove that $1500 highwheels have sold for $15000 at auction.  I'd like to see some proof of the $6500 bike. I don't doubt ir can happen, particularly if you are dealing with the Pierce Arrow car people.  But it isn't what generally happens. They have all kinds of money and would probably overpay for the bike, but in the bike world I have seen lots of complete Pierce chainless bikes around the $2500 number.  Last one I saw was on ebay, probably a year ago or so.  It was a good original bike.  I know of a restored one with wrong seat now for $3500 and it hasn't sold.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 13, 2012)

im always amazed at what most like to refer to as "market value".................from what i have witnessed theres seems only to be one constant factor..........chaos............we want to put value on a certain piece and believe that is what its worth but what happens with rare,early,old,antique cyclery is nothing short of total chaos...........it becomes something like comparing a da vinci original painting to a modern day genius' painters painting


----------



## kccomet (Dec 13, 2012)

you asked is the price in the ball park,yes its in the park. it sounds pretty nice original paint and all. do you want the bike as a keeper,does it really trip your trigger if so haggle for 30 seconds and buy it. if your thinking resale making some big bucks better rethink it. the bike market is crazy, i know what i will pay, i dont know what some one else will. these bikes are easy to buy all you need is money. some times they can be a little harder to sell


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 13, 2012)

Pictures would settle a lot of this conjecture........

If you see it in person, and you love it, and if you've got the dough,

then buy it. Bicycle romance can and does happen.


----------



## highwheel431 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Buyer Beware*

You have to know what you are buying. 

I have seen some really nice bikes that were period correct but not specific manufacturer and model correct. Just because everything looks old on an "original" bike does not mean the parts are original.  With 100+ year old bikes there has been a lot of time and possibly many owners to change things out.

This is even truer on restored bikes.  At the Copake Auction at the beginning of the month there was a restored chainless that was beautiful but not close to a proper restoration.  Improper parts for the model and a lot of artistic license on the finish. Sold for big $$$$$.  I know of another bike at this auction that had a name badge that was incorrect and most likely not even the correct manufacturer. A really neat bike but it was not what was represented.

But it has already stated if you like it and you have the dollars, buy it!!  Another may not come along.


----------

